# Outdoor table.



## Tahoose (6/11/15)

Wanted an outdoor table and figured that at 4m long table and 1.1m wide, done in hardwood would need a new mortgage. So here's one that I made.























Took 4 solid days worth of work, but totally worth it.


----------



## earle (6/11/15)

That looks awesome. Only thing missing is a refreshing beverage.


----------



## mofox1 (6/11/15)

Dude... I need those sort of skills for my garage work bench project I keep putting off. And keezer collar, simple as that *should* be.

Looks fine. Damn fine.


----------



## Diesel80 (6/11/15)

earle said:


> That looks awesome. Only thing missing is a refreshing beverage.


This, retake last photo with a pint of your best proudly on display.

Looks really good btw.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Maheel (6/11/15)

nice !!

What sort of timber is the top of the table if it's different to the base ? 

I have been doing some "school student proof" bench seats with steel frame and decking tops but yours has me thinking about something for myself


----------



## hellbent (6/11/15)

jeez that's a work of art mate!..... musta had a better woodwork teacher than I had :unsure:


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/11/15)

Nice work. The timber looks a lot like Yellow Box, some of it looks recycled too.

Did you buy the timber dressed or did you do that yourself?


----------



## vykuza (6/11/15)

Outstanding!

I hope you have many enjoyable nights around it!


----------



## Mattrox (6/11/15)

Nick R said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> I hope you have many enjoyable nights around it!


Knights around the table!

Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg


----------



## SBOB (6/11/15)

if you were closer I would ask when you were going to start taking orders


----------



## Mikeyr (6/11/15)

very nice job, actually, extremely excellent job!!!!!!

my old rotten hardwood fence is slowly becoming a new table too ........ love my new thicknesser planer .... hadn't though of some extra benches ..... Tahoose you may have killed another Sunday!


----------



## spog (6/11/15)

Noice,very Noice as Maheel asked what timber.
Fits well in the outdoor area.


----------



## Danwood (6/11/15)

Good work !

Big family, or just lots of free-loading beer mates ?


----------



## idzy (6/11/15)

Tahoose said:


> Wanted an outdoor table and figured that at 4m long table and 1.1m wide, done in hardwood would need a new mortgage. So here's one that I made.
> 
> Took 4 solid days worth of work, but totally worth it.


Looks awesome mate. Out of interest, is that spotted gum? What width did you use, where did you source it and what stain did you use?

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Charst (6/11/15)

+1. My mrs is looking at mark tuckey for an outdoor table, all very nice but I nearly died at the price. 
"I could buy a 50litre braumeister for that" I yell in the shop


----------



## Tahoose (7/11/15)

I'll try not to miss any.

The whole table is mountain ash. The bench is mountain ash and mesmate. 

The boards on top of the table are 215mm x 19mm, the boards on the bench are 150mm x 25 I think. 

Will be plenty of beer photos in the what's in the glass thread.

All of the timber was from urban salvage in spotswood. 

I used feast Watson outdoor furniture clear oil (Bunnings) to treat it. Little bit more work long term but that's the look in after and I've spent this long on it anyway. 

Cost was about $1800 which included some new tools, new ryobi drop saw was definitely worth the money. 

No woodworking classes, but after I made my keezer I took abit of confidence away from that. All square edges, the set square doesn't lie to you. 

I wanted big so that I could sit my family plus swmbo's if we had a BBQ. Should seat 16.

YouTube and Internet is your friend, after all where did you learnt to brew . 

Thanks for the compliments

The original inspiration came from a table I saw at a cafe in North Melbourne. And the start of the plans came from Ana White rustic farmhouse table plan. But they got changed a fair bit. 

Due to the length I had to over engineer it a fair bit. I was really worried about it sagging in the middle and wobbling also. 

There is a cue for orders and I don't have that much spare time in the next two years hahaha


----------

